# Safety Ratings



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

I started driving with Uber in February 2016 and I drive full time (weird I know). My ratings cratered out at a 4.59 back in the spring, but I have been in the 4.75-4.8 range for months. Rarely do I ever see any "issues."

Until this month..

So far in October I have 8!! issues. 2 I can understand (one was for a late arrival when a passenger scheduled a ride but no one showed up, until I did and she was pissed, and another for cleanliness - it rained yesterday and I didn't wash my black car today before driving). Ok fine. But I also have gotten 2 for professionalism and 3!! for safety. I have NO IDEA why. My Driver Report consistently shows me near perfect (I was 66/69 on braking and 69/70 on acceleration yesterday), I drive the same hours every day, never weave between lanes on the highway and generally drive conservatively. At worst you could say I am optimistic about yellow lights staying yellow for me. I figure it is better to roll through than slam on the brakes to stop short.

The thing is, despite these low ratings, my overall score hasn't budged - currently a 4.76 - and I haven't gotten any specific complaint emailed to me from Uber. I know if a passenger sends a comment in that Uber investigates, because months ago I got an email from Uber asking about a ride.

So I really don't know how worried to be about the sudden rash of low ratings.


----------



## martnov (Oct 3, 2016)

Just out of curiosity... Have you written to Uber just to check that everything is ok with them expressing the same concern


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber tries to keep " Independent Contractors" worried.
It is a Control Mechanism.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

I ignore that crap. How can there stupid app determine how well you accelerate or brake F.O.H.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

3000 plus rides 4.88 rating this last month record number of reports normally i wouldnt care but i have a friend who got deactivated last month for 3 dangerous driving reports.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Emp9 said:


> 3000 plus rides 4.88 rating this last month record number of reports normally i wouldnt care but i have a friend who got deactivated last month for 3 dangerous driving reports.


Yeah it's weird. I have had more this month than the entire rest of the year.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Atom guy said:


> Yeah it's weird. I have had more this month than the entire rest of the year.


 i think they made it easier fir them to report the slightest issue and give crazypax too much power. Does uber know 10 percent of people are whack jobs?


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Bullshit reports that's all it is. Uber makes up the crap as they go along.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

A T said:


> Bullshit reports that's all it is. Uber makes up the crap as they go along.


i wouls love to ignore it but i personanlly have a friend tgat got deactvated over them and he is no wild ex cabbie. i know there are sone dangerous uber drivers out there


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Emp9 said:


> i wouls love to ignore it but i personanlly have a friend tgat got deactvated over them and he is no wild ex cabbie. i know there are sone dangerous uber drivers out there


Uber should require comments with any low ratings from passengers AND drivers. It's too easy to nail someone with a low score with no accountability. And we should be able to see the actual comments and respond, not just get some generic "better driving" suggestions.


----------



## martnov (Oct 3, 2016)

Atom guy said:


> Uber should require comments with any low ratings from passengers AND drivers. It's too easy to nail someone with a low score with no accountability. And we should be able to see the actual comments and respond, not just get some generic "better driving" suggestions.


Totally agree with you. The other days I got a lot of 5's and suddenly "booom"... rating dropped and didn't have a clue of what when wrong and since everything was going well. It was very frustrating for me. If at least the person left a comment I could know what when wrong.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

martnov said:


> Totally agree with you. The other days I got a lot of 5's and suddenly "booom"... rating dropped and didn't have a clue of what when wrong and since everything was going well. It was very frustrating for me. If at least the person left a comment I could know what when wrong.


 also if pax put fare or traffic / running late ect it should not be counted


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

same here all kinds of reports, they must have changed something, i think when they rate less than 5 stars they ask why now, and every reason now counts as a report LOL...........im not sure this is the case but just a guess. someone should try the rider app rate 4 stars and see if that leads to a report


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

These pax are worthless pieces of shit pay no mind to it.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

So I got all these bad ratings in the last month - 8 issues total. Yet when I go into my ratings week by week all the way back to August, there is only 1 issue reported, not 8. Where did these negative ratings come from on my ratings page?


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Its all a damn game. Its uber and the pax versus the driver.

Remember the drivers have the power. Its your car your rules!


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Whenever I write to support more than often, my rating drops by 0.01 and one reported issue pop up .


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

they changed something. job is a joke


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Jun 4, 2016)

I think they may be having some kind of computer glitches. My example: On the 24th, it showed that I had rejected 8 riders when I had rejected none. But then I noticed that the "rejections" were at a time that I wasn't even working.I contacted Uber and they sent me some kind of canned reply about being sure that my app was turned off when I'm off.

And then I noticed that the "rejections" were dated the 25th. How can I reject when it hasn't even occurred yet???

I contacted them again and got the canned responses again. My requests accepted % has since gone back to 100% and is now at 94% after I couldn't accept 2 riders because my current riders had me waiting for them.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

At least now you can see where other poo Paxs are going before dropping 1st PaX off. Gave this pax the boot for wanting to poo into the NYC lol


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

DrivingZiggy said:


> I think they may be having some kind of computer glitches. My example: On the 24th, it showed that I had rejected 8 riders when I had rejected none. But then I noticed that the "rejections" were at a time that I wasn't even working.I contacted Uber and they sent me some kind of canned reply about being sure that my app was turned off when I'm off.
> 
> And then I noticed that the "rejections" were dated the 25th. How can I reject when it hasn't even occurred yet???
> 
> I contacted them again and got the canned responses again. My requests accepted % has since gone back to 100% and is now at 94% after I couldn't accept 2 riders because my current riders had me waiting for them.


My app currently says 0% cancellation rate. Now that is hilariously inaccurate since I took 5 trips Sunday and had 3 cancellations. It WAS saying 3% before that. It should hsve gone up, not down, and certainly not to 0. So who knows what's going on.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> My app currently says 0% cancellation rate. Now that is hilariously inaccurate since I took 5 trips Sunday and had 3 cancellations. It WAS saying 3% before that. It should hsve gone up, not down, and certainly not to 0. So who knows what's going on.


Did you do stant pay? It resets you acceptance and cancellation ratios.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

think maybe since none of these reports show up in weekly reports, it must when uber detects too many harsh brakes they make it a report


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Tony73 said:


> Did you do stant pay? It resets you acceptance and cancellation ratios.


Nope. Never done that. I'm not that desperate, thank goodness.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

dnlbaboof said:


> think maybe since none of these reports show up in weekly reports, it must when uber detects too many harsh brakes they make it a report


Not true at all I have been red for breaking with no reports. Issues come when you get pax complaints


----------



## ragnarkar (Sep 2, 2016)

Atom guy said:


> Uber should require comments with any low ratings from passengers AND drivers. It's too easy to nail someone with a low score with no accountability. And we should be able to see the actual comments and respond, not just get some generic "better driving" suggestions.


I wish I could leave comments for riders that I've given low scores for (and they fully deserved them as well.)


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Some PaX are so lazy they just write "N" or "G" for comments so I'm assuming they don't bother reading the "What went right?" And automatically you get negative complaints all the time.


----------



## brendon292 (Aug 2, 2016)

I have five "dangerous driving" complaints.

Two I know for a fact were completely bogus and the PAX were trying to get their trips refunded because they were too cheap to pay (one of them was a long distance trip at surge)

No idea what the other three were for and Uber didn't contact me for those. I think they may be glitches or they're from terrible people that will nitpick anything.

I have an absolutely perfect driving record, no tickets, and I've never been in an accident. I even have several five star comments commending me on my driving skill. When I'm driving (especially with PAX) I follow the traffic rules perfectly, don't speed, and I brake/accelerate as smoothly as possible. I seriously don't know what is going on.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

brendon292 said:


> I have five "dangerous driving" complaints.
> 
> Two I know for a fact were completely bogus and the PAX were trying to get their trips refunded because they were too cheap to pay (one of them was a long distance trip at surge)
> 
> ...


All of the sudden this past week I had 7 complaints out of the blue

3 dangerous driving
1 cleanliness 
1 professionalism 
2 navigation

After I went off on Uber over a trip I didn't get paid for all of the sudden no complaints.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

I had two reports suddenly appear yesterday and now today they disappeared. It appears that glitch might be hitting again with these bogus reports being shown.


----------



## SMH Uber (Apr 8, 2016)

Definitely glitches. I had 22 reports over night when I didn't have any the previous day. I take screen shots of the reports page everyday as a record. I had to go 11 rounds with support (not an exaggeration) an miraculously the all disappeared. Incompetent [email protected]


----------

